# Traveling with pipe tobacco?



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone here ever traveled internationally with pipe tobacco? I'm headed to Spain in a few months, and I'm a bit wary of bringing baggies of dried out plant material through customs. I'm pretty sure they're trained to tell the difference between tobaccos and other, less-legal goodies, but I have my doubts.

Thoughts?:hmm:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm traveling right now and have 2 tins, plus 2 pouches of pipe tobacco -and an assortment of cigars. Been doing this for 15-20 years. I'd assume that millions of people do the same with cigars and cigarettes every year. RYO is really popular in Europe so lots of people have pouches with them when on the road, train and planes. 

Tobacco products are sold in every international airport I've been to.

The only thing you may have some concern about is if you exceed the limit for tobacco importation at the border.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I carry a couple of sealed tins. For one thing, no aromas to activate canine critters' interest. And no spillage through baggage "handling" (or mis thereof). Plus on arrival there a sealed tin is less likely to draw questions.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

chu2 said:


> Has anyone here ever traveled internationally with pipe tobacco? I'm headed to Spain in a few months, and I'm a bit wary of bringing baggies of dried out plant material through customs. I'm pretty sure they're trained to tell the difference between tobaccos and other, less-legal goodies, but I have my doubts.
> 
> Thoughts?:hmm:


If you're going to Madrid or Barcelona don't take much baccy with you. Find out a pipe shop there and enjoy the low prices (about 6 or 7 euros) for some blends currently unavailable in the US (some Dunhills - no Nightcap, though - Capstan and a few others.)


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Save your round tins. The airport security are not going to care if you put Full Virginia Flake in an old Peterson tin. That way, it is tobacco in a tobacco container.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd think putting the tobacco in tins would be a good idea.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RJpuffs said:


> I carry a couple of sealed tins. For one thing, no aromas to activate canine critters' interest. And no spillage through baggage "handling" (or mis thereof). Plus on arrival there a sealed tin is less likely to draw questions.





phatmax said:


> Save your round tins. The airport security are not going to care if you put Full Virginia Flake in an old Peterson tin. That way, it is tobacco in a tobacco container.


what they said.
i've also traveled overseas for the past 19 years, never had a problem. i also don't 'claim' that i'm carrying anything, either.
if they look at it, no big deal... i'm a pipe smoker, not a smuggler of pipe tobacco, otherwise the tins would have the large european price sticker on it.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

hmm good too know..


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I just traveled to Europe last year, via Germany and Poland. I used baggies instead of sealed tins. Smugglers of illegal stuffs would use a resealed tin to hide their contraband. I wasn't worried about the canines. They're trained far better than that. Also, for most of Europe, you can safely take in 500 grams without having to pay duty.

They opened my bag, saw my pipes and tobacco, and snickered. Thought it was cute I was carrying a pipe for some reason.

Remember, pipe smoking is more common in Europe than USA, they're more familiar with it there. The only thing I didn't take with me in my carry-on (where I took my pipe things in case of an agressive baggage handler) was my Old Boy lighter. I didn't trust that TSA would know that you can take them onboard now, and I wasn't about to let them throw it away.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

What is the deal with lighters? Can they even be checked?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

rlaliberty said:


> What is the deal with lighters? Can they even be checked?


No lighters or matches in checked bags.
You can carry on matches (not strike anywhere) and
soft flame lighters (no torches).
I still leave my Old Boy home; ya never know.
I just carry a Bic.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I guess I'll just leave my zippo at home too. I'm only traveling to Alabama...I'm sure I can find something to light my pipe while I'm there.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> I just traveled to Europe last year, via Germany and Poland. I used baggies instead of sealed tins. Smugglers of illegal stuffs would use a resealed tin to hide their contraband. I wasn't worried about the canines. They're trained far better than that. Also, for most of Europe, you can safely take in 500 grams without having to pay duty.
> 
> They opened my bag, saw my pipes and tobacco, and snickered. Thought it was cute I was carrying a pipe for some reason.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the firsthand advice! BTW, where did you go in Poland? My parents are both first-generation immigrants, so I've been there a few times. Great country, as long as you understand the local cultures.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

chu2 said:


> Thanks for the firsthand advice! BTW, where did you go in Poland? My parents are both first-generation immigrants, so I've been there a few times. Great country, as long as you understand the local cultures.


I spent most of my time in Krakow, but my wife's family lives about 200 miles east of the city, near Kolbuszowa. Great country, great people, really, really great food!

I've been there twice now, and had a great time. Wish I could buy a small apartment in the centrum of Krakow, but prices are not as they once were.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Doctor Humo (May 8, 2009)

If you come to Madrid don't bring a lot of baccy, just go to:
Calle Ayala 102 (for pipe tobacco)
Calle del Cardenal Cisneros 17, esq. Calle de Hartzenbusch (for cigars)
calle Tetuán 23 (for pipes)
If you need more tips, just ask.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Doctor Humo said:


> If you come to Madrid don't bring a lot of baccy, just go to:
> Calle Ayala 102 (for pipe tobacco)
> Calle del Cardenal Cisneros 17, esq. Calle de Hartzenbusch (for cigars)
> calle Tetuán 23 (for pipes)
> If you need more tips, just ask.


Muchismas gracias por su ayuda! Something tells me you'll be hearing from me again in a few months


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Not really related to customs, but how do you store your pipes when travelling/just walking around in general. I sort of want this:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

juni said:


> Not really related to customs, but how do you store your pipes when travelling/just walking around in general. I sort of want this:


Love that holster! Personally I like a cheap simple "fanny pack". My pipe pouch (2 pipe size) fits neatly within, and the shape of the unzippered pouch makes a natural cradle for a hot/cold/filled/empty pipe. And all the accessories, lighters, pipe cleaners, tampers, etc fit happily into sleeves, pockets, crevices.


----------

